# Prostate Massage



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read through various posts here and now want to post my own....I hope the subject will not cause any embarrassment or fall outside 'acceptable threads'. If it does, please delete this thread.

I have read alot about prostate massage/milking....and I have never had it done (though I did have a prostate check up once...NOT comfortable)
I am thinking of broaching the subject with my wife as it sounds exciting and is a bit 'off the beaten sex track'.

Do any couple on here actually do and enjoy such a massage?
Any advice on does/don'ts....

Thanks


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

7737 said:


> I've read through various posts here and now want to post my own....I hope the subject will not cause any embarrassment or fall outside 'acceptable threads'. If it does, please delete this thread.
> 
> I have read alot about prostate massage/milking....and I have never had it done (though I did have a prostate check up once...NOT comfortable)
> I am thinking of broaching the subject with my wife as it sounds exciting and is a bit 'off the beaten sex track'.
> ...


Cough...yeah....dit it.... was awesome...

Just be sure the wife wants to do it for you, not just because you want.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Yes, my husband and I "massage" his prostate regularly.

Due to medical issues, we had to experiment and find other ways for him to retain his sexuality and we started with this.

And much to HIS surprise, he loved it.

It's now a regular part of our sex play (when we play of course).

After the first time we tried it, my husband said and I quote: "Now I understand why there are so many gay men."

Don't knock it till you've tried it!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Cough...yeah....dit it.... was awesome...


Funny! :smthumbup:


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, we used to do this and it was great. As in *great*. I say "used to" since its been removed (prostate cancer). To be honest, I miss my prostate.

So use it just in case you lose it !!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So any tips, pointers? Did you start "by hand"? Machinery?

C


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

PBear said:


> So any tips, pointers? Did you start "by hand"? Machinery?
> 
> C


Finger stimulation gives a better feel for things. Move up to machinery. Also, take it easy at first and wear a glove to avoid infecting other areas

more when I get to a pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

PBear said:


> So any tips, pointers? Did you start "by hand"? Machinery?
> 
> C


Yeps, fingers are better if inexperienced. Just uh, make sure there are no nails in play. You can move up to machinery as well, maybe start with your wife's (with condom around it) and if you like that you could buy (a specialized) one for you.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Not to be disgusting here but it is something I've wanted to try. One of my exes used to finger/lick me and I loved it. But now I have some internal hemorrhoid issues so it concerns me to even consider it. Is it an issue? (Sorry for the mental images  )


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

We started with small vibrators (bought for him only - we don't cross use his toys and mine), then as we got used to doing it he began to want to move up (in size). So we have a huge selection of what I like to refer to as "butt" toys for him in different sizes, some that virbrate and move, etc. He also enjoys fingers, hand and wrist (let you use your imagination here).

He has had some past hemorrhoid issues too, but not a problem with gloves. I buy them by the box at Harbor Freight (non-talc and non-latex) in case there are any allergy issues.

We also, to save money and it's actually less messy - don't use baby oil, vaseline or any type of sexual lubricant, we use CRISCO - yes I said CRISCO - but since it costs quite a bit these days, we use the Wal Mart Great Value brand (guess that isn't a place you should go cheap (LOL), but hubby is cheap and it works just fine).

Due to the fact that you need to use lubricant, it probably wouldn't hurt to invest in a type of sheet called a "sex sheet" - they sell them at numerous on-line websites and you can use it "during", then wash it afterwards.

Yes - we have this all thought/planned out.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> He also enjoys fingers, hand and wrist (let you use your imagination here).


What... dayum, he be flexible....



> Due to the fact that you need to use lubricant, it probably wouldn't hurt to invest in a type of sheet called a "sex sheet" - they sell them at numerous on-line websites and you can use it "during", then wash it afterwards.


Heh.... you know, never heared of those. Usually use towels when doing stuff that could get messy (lube/female stuff). Now I need to look em up


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

7737 - I have been interested in it for some time. So much of the research says what a terrific addition it can be. But, sadly as one of the posters pointed out, my wife has no interest. 

I think it has more to do with my wife having to try and give me pleasure while she receives none - but that's just how she rolls now and that is my cross to bear. I would love to explore just about everything within the confines of monogamy in my marriage before I am too old and lose interest. I don't want to have any regrets, but I fear the only way that this would happen is if I ventured outside of my marriage - which I have no interest in.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

7737 said:


> I have read alot about prostate massage/milking....


You had me up until you said "milking"...that just sounds strange...


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

When my wife cared enough to engage in sexual fun she use to do this for me and it was the most explosive orgasms I've ever had. Bust like a cannon.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

sinnister said:


> When my wife cared enough to engage in sexual fun she use to do this for me and it was the most explosive orgasms I've ever had. Bust like a cannon.


That's what my husband says and what I've seen - like nothing I've ever seen before. He says it's better than regular sex.

Go figure...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Draguna said:


> What... dayum, he be flexible....
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.... you know, never heared of those. Usually use towels when doing stuff that could get messy (lube/female stuff). Now I need to look em up


HA HA HA Very flexible, amazing to watch, I'll tell ya.

They work out very well and you can just roll them up and put them in the washer. With all that CRISCO, it would be a lot of towels, ya know!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Liberator Fascinator throws are the blankets I found... They're on my list...  Not cheap, but what the heck.

C


----------



## G-n-R (Feb 12, 2011)

I heard about this on houseboys.net, but the wife is not interested. You say that it is actually enjoyable? I read on the site that there is zero feeling for a man and it can be used to keep a man from Orgasming during sex for the next few days. What tool would you recommend?


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Well....I am a bit surprised! I didn't think I would get any responsed because it is such a private, delicate matter!
I have read alot about it and would love to try...not sure I can persuade my wife though as she'd a bit of a 'prude'! And as one poster said, my wife is also a bit 'why should I do it if I'm not getting any pleasure?'....my response would be 'dont you get pleasure from putting ME on cloud 9?...

Don't know how to raise the subject with her.....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sad_in_NY said:


> 7737 - I have been interested in it for some time. So much of the research says what a terrific addition it can be. But, sadly as one of the posters pointed out, my wife has no interest.
> 
> I think it has more to do with my wife having to try and give me pleasure while she receives none - but that's just how she rolls now and that is my cross to bear. I would love to explore just about everything within the confines of monogamy in my marriage before I am too old and lose interest. I don't want to have any regrets, but I fear the only way that this would happen is if I ventured outside of my marriage - which I have no interest in.


Amen!....same situation here....i want to experience my sexual life before i loose interest....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Star said:


> You won't be saying that when you try it.......


This is something i would be willing to try but i dont know if i could ever ask my wife for this and not feeling weird....you know when your spouse is not good at communicating you just dont really know what they think of what you are proposing....the more i am in this forums the more i think my journey will be more of a lonely one....and take my wife for the ride but just keep guessing what is in her mind...all our lives together...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I've done it to him but I am curious about logistics. For me it was part of foreplay and not during. Can it be during sex? How?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Brennan said:


> I've done it to him but I am curious about logistics. For me it was part of foreplay and not during. Can it be during sex? How?


Two words...strap on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

how far "in" do you have to go for it to feel good? Are there different "depths" for different men?


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Two words...strap on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heh, man, your husband keeps amazing me. XD You guys are way beyond what we've tried. Would like to try it once, but that part still seems weird to me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Two words...strap on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got that part, I am talking about sex with me and during....how? He is tall. The logistics make it difficult. So how?


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

i would love to do this with the hubby but he is not at all interested. me and an ex did this before..he was scared and weird at first but after the first time literally begged for it, i loved seeing how much it turned him on...the moans...oh man. lol but yea, hubby has no interest, or won't tell me at least.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been curious about it. My wife had tried a finger durring bj. Idon't know if it was the logistics or me not being relaxed but, it was strange to me. Sometimes i want to try it other times i have reservations. I like to think i am open minded but (excuse the pun) i guess i am a little homophobic. I can't think of another reason not to try it. Except the messy part. 

It sounds to good to pass up. Who knows after a while I may wind up hangin' at the ram-rod bar dancing to the villiage people LOL..kidding excuse my silly humor. I don't mean to imply the act is somehow make a man leaning that way. It is my hang up which candidly would like to get over.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

I still would like advice on "depths" pretty please


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Its about 2-3 inches in and the prostate is about the size of a bean or grape when excited. Its basically just a ball of muscle near to the penis. If you gently feel around, there should be solid feeling object.

You can also massage it a little by pressing on a spot about 3 inches from his anus between his legs where there is a soft spot.

It feels really different from normal sex. Its weird being turned on/hard without any normal friction.

Not sure if my wife will ever be interested in this, but our sex is great so we may never try it.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

anx said:


> Its about 2-3 inches in and the prostate is about the size of a bean or grape when excited. Its basically just a ball of muscle near to the penis. If you gently feel around, there should be solid feeling object.
> 
> You can also massage it a little by pressing on a spot about 3 inches from his anus between his legs where there is a soft spot.
> 
> ...



Thank-you


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

anx said:


> You can also massage it a little by pressing on a spot about 3 inches from his anus between his legs where there is a soft spot.


Anyone had luck doing it this way - externally?

My wife tried once - no luck. Maybe she wasn't hitting the right spot.


----------

